# .223 Wylde



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

Interested in gathering people's thoughts on this chamber? I've always been a 5.56 man but am interested in the Wylde. Anyone have issues firing a 5.56 in a .223 Wylde consistently?

I love all my 5.56 AR's, but the Wylde intrigued me due to a [moderately] similar ballistics in a .223 but the .223 is substantially cheaper than the 5.56.

I realize I can shoot .223 in my 5.56 already, but just wanted to gather people's thoughts on the Wylde chamber.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Rationale for Mr. Wyldes (dudes name was Bill) chambering was to allow both 223 and 556 to be fired from the same rifle - the dimensions are the same, the pressures are higher and typically 556 loads use heavier/longer bullets such as the SS109, M855, or Mk262 - as you know, .223 can be fired from a 556 NATO chamber - the Wydle takes the guess work out.

If you care for tech specs the throat is cut longer to match the 5.56 specs, lead angle and ext. Diameter match it as well - the free bore diameter is .2245 IIRC that matches SAAMI .223 Rem

It wont affect ballistics at all, its just "safer" 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> The Rationale for Mr. Wyldes (dudes name was Bill) chambering was to allow both 223 and 556 to be fired from the same rifle - the dimensions are the same, the pressures are higher and typically 556 loads use heavier/longer bullets such as the SS109, M855, or Mk262 - as you know, .223 can be fired from a 556 NATO chamber - the Wydle takes the guess work out.
> 
> If you care for tech specs the throat is cut longer to match the 5.56 specs, lead angle and ext. Diameter match it as well - the free bore diameter is .2245 IIRC that matches SAAMI .223 Rem
> 
> ...


So if I have a little bit of spare change to play with new rifles, do you think the Wylde would be a good SHTF rifle as far as procuring ammunition?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got one a few days ago, . . . mounted it onto a new Stag upper, . . . with a free floating hand guard.

It came off a 600 yd shooter's gun, . . . wouldn't hit the "X" any more, . . . so they changed it out, . . . I "inherited" it.

I haven't been able to do a meticulous range check on it, . . . but from what I've seen so far, . . . it's good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

MonstersAreReal said:


> So if I have a little bit of spare change to play with new rifles, do you think the Wylde would be a good SHTF rifle as far as procuring ammunition?


Yes, definitely - gives you peace of mind for ammo selection, and you can also make your varmint handloads as speedy and high pressure as you want

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MonstersAreReal (Jan 23, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> MonstersAreReal said:
> 
> 
> > So if I have a little bit of spare change to play with new rifles, do you think the Wylde would be a good SHTF rifle as far as procuring ammunition?
> ...


Cool brother that is kinda what I was going for. Makes finding ammo easier and I'm just now getting into handloads as my dads buddy gave me a small rig and I'm beginning to study up on it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just finished this 223 Wylde last week-end! I have not shot this yet but will report back soon!

18 inch chrome lined barrel Aero Precision upper free float forend with nickle boron BCG and Ambi charge handle. Anderson Arms lower
and magpul stock, grip and BAD lever.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All the Wylde was /is . Was a transition . When the 5.56 was coming to be before the 5.56 became main steam it was just a 5.56. Once 5.56 became main stream the Wylde became a non issue..
If you have a 5.56 you can safely fire any 5.56 or .223 from it. 
My old Ruger 77 is chambered for .223 . While you could get away with firing 5.56 in it not the best Idea. Worst that would happen in case would stick. The Wylde is no magic long lost mythical chamber for the 5.56.
It is just a 5.56 chamber. The same as 99% of every AR barrel you buy today.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Savage just came out with a new AR with that chamber with 5R rifling. Looks to be the best of both worlds, IMHO. Just ordered a Savage Recon yesterday. Look for a range day report once is arrives. I hope it's as accurate as my other savage rifles.

https://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/msr15recon


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880, Is that a Bongo Drum behind the table where the "Killing Patton" book by Bil O'Reilly sits?



SDF880 said:


> I just finished this 223 Wylde last week-end! I have not shot this yet but will report back soon!
> 
> 18 inch chrome lined barrel Aero Precision upper free float forend with nickle boron BCG and Ambi charge handle. Anderson Arms lower
> and magpul stock, grip and BAD lever.
> View attachment 43241


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> SDF880, Is that a Bongo Drum behind the table where the "Killing Patton" book by Bil O'Reilly sits?


Does kinda look like one! That is my 33 year old kerosene heater I run the heck out of in the winter to keep the basement warm. There
is a guitar and amp behind the couch as we have what we call rock n roll sat nite (some country too) every now and then.


----------

